# Rescue in Mansfield Texas, need some help



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are trying to get a young male out of the Mansfield, Texas A.C. and to help transport part way to OK. I have a foster in Norman , Ok., but she works full time and cant get to the facility during the week. It is closed on the week-ends. Anyone out there know anyone willing to help?? Or to send on to anyone?? Please help, he has few days left there.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am about 18 miles from Mansfield and have Monday off. I can get him then if they are open.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> I am about 18 miles from Mansfield and have Monday off. I can get him then if they are open.


you are awesome!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I called the AC and they are closed today, of course, and will be closed on Monday, too. They don't make it very easy for helping these poor animals. I didn't find a Malt on their list of animals. If you can send me the info, I will make arrangements to get him on Tuesday morning. I believe this would qualify as an emergency for leave time for work!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I called the AC and they are closed today, of course, and will be closed on Monday, too. They don't make it very easy for helping these poor animals. I didn't find a Malt on their list of animals. If you can send me the info, I will make arrangements to get him on Tuesday morning. I believe this would qualify as an emergency for leave time for work!


Yes I agree it qualifys as an emergency. Thank you for saving his life your awesome :aktion033:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Bless you for helping save this sweet boy. Please keep us updated.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wonderful if we can work this out. :chili: I sent you a PM with the contact info. Bless you for helping. Hugs,Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Applause, applause! Standing ovation!:chili::chili:
Praying you can spring the pup!:aktion033:
Send confirmation on Tuesday!
Prayers going up.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> I called the AC and they are closed today, of course, and will be closed on Monday, too. They don't make it very easy for helping these poor animals. I didn't find a Malt on their list of animals. If you can send me the info, I will make arrangements to get him on Tuesday morning. I believe this would qualify as an emergency for leave time for work!


 
Sounds like an emergency to me....Bless your heart for helping this little one.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I called the AC and they are closed today, of course, and will be closed on Monday, too. They don't make it very easy for helping these poor animals. I didn't find a Malt on their list of animals. If you can send me the info, I will make arrangements to get him on Tuesday morning. I believe this would qualify as an emergency for leave time for work!


 
how wonderful of you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just found out he can't be picked up until after 11 AM on Wednesday. I will get him then and on to his new digs! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How fabulous of you to help!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:forgive me::forgive me:Awesome. :chili::chili:Thanks so much for swooping in and rescuing him. Are there any pix on their site?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I picked "Manny" up at the shelter just after lunch today - they allowed us to have him a few hours early - and drove him to OK to meet his new foster mom. He was terribly matted and in bad need of a bath, but he has such a cute personality - so friendly, playful, and such a good boy on our two hour drive. He chewed on his "flossie" or napped the entire way.

I'm so glad I was able to be a part of this rescue. Thanks to SM for supplying the venue that allowed me the opportunity!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Glenda, Cant thank you enough for helping out. I think you understated his condition smell wise. Sharon said she could hardly stay in the car with him ,coated in urine and poop. She has him all cleaned up now after three baths and clipped to the bone. He has sores from the excrement burning him, just like the Mill dogs do. He is home and clean and running around , safe and full. Thanks to you. It takes so many kind heart to help us . Bless you. Hugs,Edie
Oh and his name is Manny


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Well Done!!! You all Deserve a Standing Ovation!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I forgot to send the before picture of this poor boy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - I can't believe the transformation. Glenda, thank you so much for springing poor Manny and helping save his life. And thanks to Sharon for taking him in, cleaning him up and making him feel wonderful, I'm sure. :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, what a transformation. Madison's Mom ... you are wonderful to have helped!!!! WOW!!!!

And thanks Edie for getting things going and Sharon for making him so comfy!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

A wonderful new life for Manny, thanks to the selfless angels who made it happen!:aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so glad this precious fluff was saved. Thank you and bless you to all who participated in his care.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He looks so good in that sweater! :wub: Congratulations to everyone involved in his rescue and care!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are very worried now about this sweet boy. He went to the vet today to have blood work done prior to his being neutered and an umbilical hernia being repaired. They had to cancel the surgery due to the high liver panel levels. The vet says this boy is no more the 1 to 1 1/2 yrs old. The foster is taking him home and putting him on the l/d diet for a few weeks and then will retest him. Need some prayers he doesnt have a liver shunt. 
So another dog needing all your prayers. Poor little guy has not had a good life and just hope we can give him many good days ahead. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh no, will be keeping Manny in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: This poor little sweet boy, i hope he gets a chance to have a wonderful life full of love like he deserves.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We are very worried now about this sweet boy. He went to the vet today to have blood work done prior to his being neutered and an umbilical hernia being repaired. They had to cancel the surgery due to the high liver panel levels. The vet says this boy is no more the 1 to 1 1/2 yrs old. The foster is taking him home and putting him on the l/d diet for a few weeks and then will retest him. Need some prayers he doesnt have a liver shunt.
> So another dog needing all your prayers. Poor little guy has not had a good life and just hope we can give him many good days ahead. Hugs,Edie


Oh Edie - how sad. rayer: I'm praying that his levels will go down after being on the other food. Who knows what he's been eating considering the condition he was in. I hope it's damage that can be repaired and not a liver shunt. Please God let this poor baby have some sort of life after what he's been through. :smcry: Please keep us posted Edie and again thank you, Glenda and Sharon.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no! I hate to hear this about our precious Manny. I'll be sending positive thoughts that a good diet and lots of love will make him all better in a hurry.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Well SM angels came to the rescue again...bless your hearts. Absolutely sin for the condition he was found in:angry: Will be praying for Manny, hopefully good love and food will help him flourish.:blush:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for Manny. Liver Disease is just awful. I hope a diet change will do the trick. Please let me know if he needs a donation for shunt surgery.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

He is being kept at the vets today to watch for seizures. They are also going to be doing the bile acid test today so we should have more of an idea of what is going on. He is happy and bouncey, just a puppy really. Keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - did Manny have an seizures in the shelter or since being fostered? I'm praying he'll be okay. That poor baby, he just has to be okay. He needs to enjoy the new life that is before him.:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Poor guy--but good to hear he's happy and bouncy!

Can AMA use some help with the vet bills?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

As far as we know Manny didnt have seizures in the Animal Control in Texas, but suppose he could have and it not be noticed. They are observing him to day for seizures and feeding him small meals all day long.
Tomorrow he will have the bile acide test done. They are very sure he has liver problems but whether its a shunt or MVD, needs to be sorted out. The vet says the 900 liver test is too high to just be food or immunization related. 
I have never dealt with a liver shunt or MVD, so this will be a learning process for myself and the foster. Luckily the cost of medical in Oklahoma is far less then it would be in sunny California. 
We can certainly use donations though. We do have the $1,000 you all worked so hard to raise and that will help with the costs.
Will keep you all informed of what they come up with.
We have also rescued Deb's Bobby and another little old gal named Blossom since the first of January. Blossom is 12 and was dumped by her family because she is mostly blind and deaf. She is with a wonderful fosters that say she is coming back to life after her terrors being left in the A.C. . She will stay with them until such time as she can be placed or passes on. She has a collapsing Trachea and CHF, also. One hopes the family that dumped her get what they deserve .
So your rescue dollers are hard at work this year. Hugs,Edie


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

what a great rescue story, everyone involved is just awesome :wub: i hope manny gets better soon, he sooooooo deserves to know the spoiled life :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

*Before and After Pics*

What a happy ending! The transformation in this fella is amazing! His wonderful new parents drove in a driving rain to share him with us at the Rescue Parade and I was able to give him a big hug! He is sure loving life now!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did he have liver issues? Just curious.
Thank you Madison's Mom for what you did for little Manny. God will not forget.
There is such a wonderful spirit when it comes to rescues. It is one of the things I look forward to being involved in IF we ever return to the US! 
On Mon. when we returned from the UK we were able to rescue a tiny, starving kitty from the airport parking lot and have already rehomed her/him? I dreamed about the kitty that night. I am not a cat person although we have a rescue cat. We also tried to adopt a maltese in the US last Feb. which did not work out---after 2 weeks of proving we could bring it back to Greece w/out problems w/customs, etc. I was so angry when it turned into a battle w/the rescue organization (long, stupid story). OK so we don't fit their profile---we had already adopted once from them (but w/other leadership, etc) so they should have known what kind of people we are. I have to believe/trust that God was in control even when it didn't feel like it!!!!!!!!!!
Go rescue groups!


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

This is the first I've seen this thread. It sounds like he's doing great now, but I wondered what happened with the liver issues?? Were they easily resolved? What happened?

What a WONDERFUL outcome!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Manny (Now Bogie) ended up not having a liver problem and after being on a good diet for a month the liver values came down.
Manny," Now named Bogie "was in the Texas Specialty Rescue Parade. If any of the SM gals watched it he was the one that was so full of life and running from corner to corner in the ring to greet people.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I saw Bogie in the rescue parade, and he is a little doll. I wish I had a picture of him, but I didn't have my camera at the time. He seems like a very lively little guy and looks so happy. It is so hard to believe that was the same dog we saw in his first picture.
Bogie aka Manny sure hit the jackpot with his new family.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for that follow up information, Edie. Another miracle from you and your rescue!


----------

